# A North East Mine Adventure - May 2011



## Horus (May 30, 2011)

*North East Mine*

*Attendance:*_ Horus, Joe, LLoyd_ and _goan_

I first went to this mine at the begining of this year, when all the snow was laid, unfortunately i could'nt find it, its pretty hidden, after 2 more attempts with fails, the 4th time i came across it, persistance paid off.

*Ridge Lane Tram Tunnel*

This is the South portal of the abandoned Ridge lane tramway tunnel from The North East Mine. The last tram to run through here was in 1916, A new inclined section was built from the mine site North to connect with the nearby Middlesbrough-Whitby line. The tunnel was then surplus to requirements and abandoned. Ridge lane tunnel is around 400 yards long.







I was suprised to see the old sleepers still inside with the track bolts in them, the earth is taking its toll and they will soon be lost 






This is North Side of the tunnel where the mine workings were..






*The Fan House*

One of the few remains of the North East Ironstone Mine which operated from 1865 to 1934. The building housed an electric Sirocco fan used for ventilation






The remains of the fan..











*North East Mine Culvert*

This is the downstream Eastern portal of the culvert






I was really starting to worry about this Culvert of stories i hear of the collapse its had, so far through the tunnel we came across a huge collapse where its all now fenced off above, its only a matter of time it will go again






This section is where the tunnel first collapsed in 1927, the props and sleepers were fitted in an attempt to strengthen the tunnel.





















This part of the tunnel had an opening from the mine that was used to drain the water 






This is the upstream entrance where the beck starts it's subterranean journey under the mine. A part collapsed brick arch guards the Western portal. The bars have been fitted to stop debris becoming lodged inside the culvert.











*The North East Mine*

This was the beggining of the Mine






A very muddy tunnel leading off the main tunnel, mud was very deep, Welly high
















The remains of a door






Looking down to our next task, had to get wet here, the water was chest height and at somepoint LLoyd took a swim 











Water coming up to the roof of the Mine, we were talking about going through but i did'nt want to take the chance on getting my camera wet, ill do it next time 






This is the door that leads into the Culvert that was used for the drainage of the water, very small tunnel, get really messy going through it






Hope you enjoyed! ​


----------



## night crawler (May 30, 2011)

I recognise some of that from one of Philld's reports. Good report and photot's though I'm not sure I'd be that brave to go in the place.


----------



## kevsy21 (May 30, 2011)

Good stuff,well captured.Cant beat some underground stuff.


----------



## Faing (May 30, 2011)

crackn' set of pics


----------



## Landsker (May 30, 2011)

superb photos!


----------



## Winch It In (May 30, 2011)

Quality Pics, Looks like you had great explore, well done lads.


----------



## Snips86x (May 31, 2011)

Stunning pics as usual. Loving your work at the moment. Thanks Horus!


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 31, 2011)

What a fascinating report. Congrats on finding this site and thanks for your excellent pics.


----------



## gingrove (May 31, 2011)

Outstanding photography!


----------



## 32nd_Degree (Jun 1, 2011)

Exceptional report as always, Horus!


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 7, 2011)

Your Pictures Make Me Get A Propper Feel For The Place


----------



## Burnsie (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow what a brilliant place!! Would love to do some underground stuff!!!  Really good pictures as well!! Thanks
Burnsie


----------



## dobbo79 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Wow, Great report there, Id love to do something like this however i did feel a little claustrophobic just looking at these pics...maybe i best leave it lol
Well done*


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome pix, you "mine botherers" sure do have large cahoogies!


----------



## smiler (Aug 4, 2011)

Great set of pics, there’s no beating a mine or a decent length of tunnel for an adrenaline rush, but you’ve got to keep checking that your common sense is switched on, Thanks I enjoyed it.
Stay Safe


----------



## kathyms (Aug 4, 2011)

*underground*

i will admit i dont take much notice of underground stuff. your your pics were good and who knows may have improved my ignorance.


----------

